# GE Profile over the Range Microwave



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Try tilting it forward. I think the bottom hooks into the backplate.


----------



## BrentH (Jan 7, 2009)

The bottom does hook into the backplate. I tried tilting it forward but maybe I didn't put enough oomph into it. I didn't think it pose this much of a challenge to get down. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a GE and if I remember correctly, you have to tilt and lift. You can try looking online for the install manual and reverse the steps.


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

Tilt and lift yes. Be careful if it is convection, they are very heavy...


----------



## GE JIM (Sep 30, 2008)

Try to get help with it...Use two people and tilt it forward and lift the back at the same time...


----------

